# remington 30-06 model 7600



## TheBiteIsOn (May 12, 2007)

Remington 30-06 model 7600 pump action, beautiful rifel dark wood, high gloss finish, engravings on both sides of reciver. This rifel has only had about 25 rounds put through it, it's in perfect condition, has sling mounts, Nikon Prostaff scope mounted on remington high low mounts, also have new in box, extra stock and forearm, rifel is one year old, bougt for trip to WestVirginia. paid 579.00 for the rifel, 179.00 for the scope and 25.00 for scope mounts and 15.00 for sling mounts = 798.00 plus tax, will sacrifice for 500.00 firm, serious inquiries only.....ask for Jerry (419) 466-8617


----------

